# Donny show



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to the organisers and to say we really enjoyed meeting up with everyone at the show - old friends and some new ones


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Twas a good day, I am thoroughly knackered now mind!!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ditto. Nicely organised event as usual : )


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ahhhhh, ill be there next year. Going to germany seemed like the better option for me.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Good to meet up again for a chinwag ............. roll on December :2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a good time today :2thumb:

Been 3 years since we last went....maybe next year we can get back up there.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

We should get some badges sorted out for reptile forum members so we can spot each other ! We went but didn't end up buying anything. What is the one in November, is that for breeders only ? Will it be just like the one today or is it an actual 'meeting' ?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Sweetcorn said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time today :2thumb:
> 
> Been 3 years since we last went....maybe next year we can get back up there.


That would be lovely Netty


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

sarasin said:


> That would be lovely Netty


Just don't let me look at what you have for sale :lol2:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Magpie said:


> We should get some badges sorted out for reptile forum members so we can spot each other ! We went but didn't end up buying anything. What is the one in November, is that for breeders only ? Will it be just like the one today or is it an actual 'meeting' ?


As far as I am aware it is just a normal show like todays was, with people selling stock 



Sweetcorn said:


> Just don't let me look at what you have for sale :lol2:


Ok I might allow you to wear a blindfold :lol2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

uroplatus said:


> Twas a good day, I am thoroughly knackered now mind!!!


Oh my gosh I'm so tired I slept like 3 1/2 hours last night. Although I don't make things easy for my self just photographed everyone who didn't sell for a new classified ad :blush: my bed is calling! Nice to meet you again, well chuffed with my gargy, I still can't get over how tiny it is though :flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

sarasin said:


> As far as I am aware it is just a normal show like todays was, with people selling stock
> 
> 
> Ok I might allow you to wear a blindfold :lol2:


Great.....I'll just feel my way around then :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

sarasin said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to the organisers and to say we really enjoyed meeting up with everyone at the show - old friends and some new ones


Richard and his wife did an amazing job didn't they!! Hats off to them both.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> Oh my gosh I'm so tired I slept like 3 1/2 hours last night. Although I don't make things easy for my self just photographed everyone who didn't sell for a new classified ad :blush: my bed is calling! Nice to meet you again, well chuffed with my gargy, I still can't get over how tiny it is though :flrt:


Nice seeing you both again  poor Lauren was so tired we had to stop on the way back to let her have half hour sleep



Sweetcorn said:


> Great.....I'll just feel my way around then :lol2:


Oh you will be fine, just make sure you bring your purse (Andy) :lol2:



animalstory said:


> Richard and his wife did an amazing job didn't they!! Hats off to them both.


They certainly did :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I managed to catch him before I left, he's sorting the November show for the west midlands branch. Also next year he's hoping to have the whole balcony filled and a marque? added onto the building!!! So bigger and better!


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

so wanted to go today but i was in a car crash 5 weeks back n not able to work or drive due to a dislocated collarbone, so iv got no spare coin at the moment!!!! iv got my heart set on going next time, its over due for a new addition to the Leo Gang! is there a exact date given for the next show for the public? hope u all had a great time today :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

November the 6th. Next year will be 2nd or 3rd Sunday in June and the same in September. I'm not sure exact dates but some one post them up about spring time.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Iam gutted I could not go, maybe next time


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

It was a very long day, I can barely move its flared my back problem up but it was worth every minute of discomfort. Superb show. We sold a good number of our geckos, purchased a few lovely new additions but the best bit for me was meeting up with friends old and new. Its one of the highlights of the rep keeping year. Richard and Doreen along with the rest of the IHS team work so hard to make the show work. They did an amazing job yesterday Many thanks to them........it were a grand day out.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

travel lodge 10 miles up the A1M from the dome was £25 for the room on saturday night as appose to the premier inn just round the corner at £65! got out of bed 7:30 and arrive 8:15 ready to go. :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

animalstory said:


> Richard and his wife did an amazing job didn't they!! Hats off to them both.


Yes they sure did, well done and thanks to Richard and his team, well done IHS :no1:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Was good to see you both again, as always. Let me know what you decide about December!
Keep up the good work


----------

